# Introducing Iron Lady Margaret (Maggie) Pic Heavy



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Dichi's Iron Lady Margaret (Maggie)
She was born Jan 13, 2014 and we got her from Dichi Goldens in Portage Wisconsin Dichi Goldens Home 

Maggie's Sire is Can. CH, Am. GCH. CH. Kristil Dichi Wind In My Hair
"Harley" Dichi Goldens - Harley and here is his k9 data Pedigree: Can CH, Am. GCH. CH Kristil Dichi Wind In My Hair

Maggie's Dame is Dichi By Leaps And Bounds "Cricket" Dichi Goldens - Cricket and here is her k9 data Pedigree: Dichi By Leaps And Bounds

I hope you will take a look at her parents as they are beautiful and I think Maggie is going to be a gorgeous lady when she grows up.

She's doing great, smart as can be, typical land shark I might need to rename her Hoover, if she doesn't pick it up it's nailed down. 

On the ride home


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Settled in at home








Just lookin
















Doing her main job (being cute)


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Enjoying the mostly last bits of snow for the year


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Every stick and leaf is mine








Worn out








She'll fit in this bed for a month or so I reckon


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Relaxing with Dad
















A formerly attached willow branch








Inspecting her new Booster Bath size XL


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Busted








The shark sharked herself








First vet visit








Fresh out of the tub


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Wondering if she should approach her mother








Turned out ok
















More brushing please, turns out I like it a lot


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nap time
















Won't be long until you don't fit there


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Catch me if you can, shoe stolen off the foot of her mother


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Absolutely adorable! I love her registered name. I'm sure she'll live up to it.  I just love the positions that puppies nap and sleep in. They look so uncomfortable, but it must work for them! Enjoy every moment and great job on taking lots of pictures.


----------



## aMomOnTheRun (Mar 9, 2014)

Aww what a sweet little face!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh my word, she is an adorable little lady! The photos are really terrific of her! 

I love her registered name too. :dblthumb2


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just another shot of her booster bath XL , more pics to come tomorrow.:wavey:


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I can hardly handle the cuteness! Congrats!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful little girl. Congrats and best wishes for many years of love.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh my god!!! Seriously, how do you get anything done? I would just stare at her all day. Also, where did you get that giraffe? 

So stinking cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

She is really a beautiful little girl! And her parents are spectacular! I especially love Cricket...


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Ruby13 said:


> She is really a beautiful little girl! And her parents are spectacular! I especially love Cricket...


Me too, the pictures don't do her justice either. We had met her of course during our initial interview at Dichi and were super excited when we learned she had 12 babies and we would be able to get one of hers. All of Dick and Chris' dogs are beautiful but Cricket really stuck with me.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

pb2b said:


> Oh my god!!! Seriously, how do you get anything done? I would just stare at her all day. Also, where did you get that giraffe?
> 
> So stinking cute.
> 
> ...


It is, we had 3 months from interview to gotcha day so we kept an eye out for stuff everywhere we went, that one we happened upon at Marshall's. Also.... I don't get anything done lol. I'm extremely fortunate to be a stay at home ________. The blank depends on my wife, could be good, could be bad, depends on what I made her for dinner I think


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's absolutely adorable! If I hadn't gone the rescue route, I was hoping to go with Dichi Goldens.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Maggie is an absolute beauty!! Thanks for sharing pictures of her.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Sittin pretty








Meeting someone special


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Now it's the last snow.....for sure








I'm sure I could fit here mom, see?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Fresh out of the tub and looking good, did great in the booster bath and her first blow dry on my grooming table


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you been digging? No way, that's crazy talk mom!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Oops sorry to go backwards on you, these two pics came from the breeder at 5 days old.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful, an absolute doll. 

Love, love, love the pictures.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

1stGold13 said:


> I'm extremely fortunate to be a stay at home ________. The blank depends on my wife, could be good, could be bad, depends on what I made her for dinner I think


Ha ha. My husband isn't home full time, but he's teacher and gets home earlier than I do. He regularly refers to himself as the house husband.  

One month to go for us! I'm excited and nervous. All this socialization stuff is overwhelming. I'm having trouble believing random people will want to come up and pet my dog.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

pb2b said:


> Ha ha.
> One month to go for us! I'm excited and nervous. All this socialization stuff is overwhelming. I'm having trouble believing random people will want to come up and pet my dog.


It's funny, at times it felt like forever waiting and then other times it was like "oh my gosh I'm not ready, I still need to blank blank blank blank etc" 

Lol don't sweat the socialization, you'll find it harder to STOP them from coming up to pet your dog! That little window of time where you aren't confident all the immunizations are in effect and wanting to put your pup in a protective bubble. My wife has a person at the office who is known officially as "the curmudgeon"...he melted too in half a second.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks! Can't wait to see more pictures of your little lady! I believe our pups are cousins of sorts.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

pb2b said:


> Thanks! Can't wait to see more pictures of your little lady! I believe our pups are cousins of sorts.


Indeed!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Got my lil ladies certificate of attendance in the mail


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

GREAT name, beautiful pup.

Max


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Beautiful girl you have there! She looks like she is having the time of her life!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

So your sayin' if I attack the evergreen trees every drop of water that's on them falls on me? Good info Dad, I'll make a mental note and file it under: things I like to do!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's so stinkin' cute.........

I know you're having fun with her.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh my god that face!!!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

This was just playing with iMovie trailers at our 5 week visit to Dichi which happened to be on Valentines day. Never shared it before so figured I'd add it. (March 8 was pickup day)
large - YouTube


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

And another
medium - YouTube


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What an adorable little fluff ball you have there!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

How is the little fuzz butt?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Doing great! Had a great time at puppy class last night. The trainer used her to demonstrate and she was a perfect little model  
Here is her favorite backyard entertainment


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Goodness, she is just so pretty! Makes my heart stop. Enjoy every minute, they grow so fast.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maggie is so adorable, she's going to be a beautiful Golden girl. 

Not surprised at all that her favorite backyard entertainment involves water.......


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, we get it missy, you're getting bigger! Let me tell you something about gravity and tipping points before you learn for yourself:doh: and please put my hose back.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Never mind, you figured it out yourself:no:


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a real cutie, and by the photos you've posted, I'm sure you think so too...
No use saying to you take lots of photos while their still puppy's, as I can see you already are... LOL...
And congrats on your new family member...!!!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't see your photobucket photos for some reason. Perhaps it's the iPad? 

I need my Maggie fix  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

pb2b said:


> I can't see your photobucket photos for some reason. Perhaps it's the iPad?
> 
> I need my Maggie fix
> 
> ...


Nope, don't adjust your screens, it's photobucket. It will self correct on the 9th.:no:
Here's a quickie until I can upload again (bandwidth limit)


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Ah the big fat nose!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

